# I start my apprenticeship on Monday.



## kelticblonde (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello again everyone!
I posted here only one other time, back in Mid April before I started school. Since then I’ve achieved a 99 average in my electrical class, and was also hired as an Electrician Apprentice. I am so excited. To anyone reading this who is still looking for an apprenticeship, do not give up. I applied to probably 12 different companies before landing this job. Network and meet people. If I can do it, so can you!!!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome back, and congrats. What local you out of?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Great! When you're the new guy, and want respect, find the biggest guy on the crew and punch him right in the nose. No wait, that's prison...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Great! When you're the new guy, and want respect, find the biggest guy on the crew and punch him right in the nose. No wait, that's prison...


 Yeah, it’s different in the union. Instead of punching the biggest guy, you have to blow the most connected guy. Remember my motto, sometimes you have to give a little head to get ahead.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck with that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome back @kelticblonde.

Are you working local or travel a bit?

I'm out on the eastern shore myself.


----------



## Paul SA (Jul 29, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, it’s different in the union. Instead of punching the biggest guy, you have to blow the most connected guy. Remember my motto, sometimes you have to give a little head to get ahead.


WOW!!! HackWork now i really hope you are a Lady:vs_laugh: so that i can understand the quote


----------



## Paul SA (Jul 29, 2019)

sorry Kelticblonde i meant to welcome You here but totally forgot about it when i saw HackWork's quote. I hope you will be very happy in the new position and all the best


----------



## kelticblonde (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey everyone, Sorry for the late reply. I want to thank all of you for your kind wishes. I am working locally and I am also non-union. I am hoping to be a journeyman within about 2 years as having the degree will shorten my required time in the field.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

kelticblonde said:


> Hey everyone, Sorry for the late reply. I want to thank all of you for your kind wishes. I am working locally and I am also non-union. I am hoping to be a journeyman within about 2 years as having the degree will shorten my required time in the field.




Best of luck with that.

Go Union young man!


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulation and best of luck.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Best of luck with that.
> 
> *Go Union* young man!


Only if U make that call, it's the ONLY way in for local-1.. Why deny it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stiffneck said:


> Only if U make that call, it's the ONLY way in for local-1.. Why deny it?


Funny you say that. A former Marine Chaplain that is a close friend of mine retired to Pastor a church where his wife was originally from.

They were trying to convert an old school into a church and shelter for homeless Veterans.

I called the IBEW local closest to their location and talked to the BA and explained the whole situation.

I flat out asked if they had any Christian or veteran brothers that would help them out.

My buddy messaged me back less than two hours later and said they already had a guy on the way.

Not only did the guy do the work he also got a couple supply houses to donate the materials.

As they renovate more of the building as they have funds the journeyman comes and does the electrical.

Never thought it would work out so well.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Paul SA said:


> WOW!!! HackWork now i really hope you are a Lady:vs_laugh: so that i can understand the quote


Hackwork doesn't discriminate and will do whatever is necessary to succeed.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

kelticblonde said:


> Hey everyone, Sorry for the late reply. I want to thank all of you for your kind wishes. I am working locally and I am also non-union. I am hoping to be a journeyman within about 2 years as having the degree will shorten my required time in the field.


Congratulations, hope you enjoy the trade.

I hope you realize that with only 2 years of practical experience, you may be a JM in theory, but only have a 2nd/3rd knowledge of installation. 
Sorry, but Im not a big believer in this shortened work experience method.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Congrats!! I wish there was more work in my area in Michigan. The company I work with had no work for this week, so I been sitting home studying for the J-man test.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Congrats brother ✊🏼✊🏼✊🏼✊🏼✊🏼


----------

